# Fifth Edition Foes Monster Book



## DM_Jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

EN World member DM_Jeff backed the Kickstarter of Frog God Games / Necromancer Games_ Fifth Edition Foes_ monster book. "I also just got the PDF download and am pouring through it. Anyone wanting all the monsters from 1st edition Monster Manual 2 and Fiend Folio, wonder no more. Developed by TSR alum Steve Winter (same fellow who is the co-designer of Hoard of the Dragon Queen) it's got just shy of 300 new (old) beasties for 5e. It was a real pleasure opening this sucker up and seeing that they went with filling in all the old favorites instead of making up entirely new creatures. Any questions ask away."




​


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm downloading mine too!    Very excited, I did not expect this, it's like Christmas.  The spellbook and adventure book should be coming soon too.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

Done and done! Um, for posting the TOC I mean. Thanks Morrus!


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll try to post some tantalizing terrible tidbits too


----------



## stinkomandx (Jan 22, 2015)

Interesting...I backed the project but haven't received a download link. By off chance, do you know if there was a rolling release or something?


----------



## sidonunspa (Jan 22, 2015)

:::Kicks himself because he should have gotten into this kick starter:::


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

_"Your momma is SO ugly that..."_


----------



## painted_klown (Jan 22, 2015)

Very cool!!! 

I have been looking forward to these myself?

Any word on if/when the physical books will be coming?


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

April 2015


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

My bet is that this monster is straight out of that scene from Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Astrosicebear (Jan 22, 2015)

If this is just a mashup of the monsters from 1e/2e/ and fiend folios, how is the conversion math?  5E isnt set on too many concrete rules for monster conversions... 

Is it worth it?  Or just convert on the fly yourself?


----------



## DocSun (Jan 22, 2015)

How many pages is this and the others on their site. I missed the kickstarter but was interested in it until I saw 20$ for each PDF which to me is  crazy unless the content is large and mostly useful


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2015)

DocSun said:


> How many pages is this




259.  There's a contents page up above that you can check out.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

It's 1e/2e/fiend folios and some from Dragon, White Dwarf and other sources, and a bunch of originals as well. I think they did a decent job taking the raw abilities and feel of each creature and interpreting it in 5e fashion. It's obvious a lot of thought was put into making the stats useful and faithful to the originals so I find that a good value. Saves me work and time? OK!

Fifth Edition Foes is 260 pages, I don't think they've released a page count for the others.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

DM_Jeff said:


> It's 1e/2e/fiend folios and some from Dragon, White Dwarf and other sources, and a bunch of originals as well. I think they did a decent job taking the raw abilities and feel of each creature and interpreting it in 5e fashion. It's obvious a lot of thought was put into making the stats useful and faithful to the originals so I find that a good value. Saves me work and time? OK!
> 
> Fifth Edition Foes is 260 pages, I don't think they've released a page count for the others.




I think it's pretty darn cool.  It actually *feels* nothing like the 5e Monster Manual, so take that for what it's worth.  It gives me Fiend Folio vibes, and that's fine with me.

I love this thing right here:


----------



## painted_klown (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> April 2015



Thank you. 

Very cool pics & monsters. I am liking what I'm seeing from these teasers. 

Having not been around for the Fiend Folio days, how would you say it differs from the Monster Manual?


----------



## gweinel (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks very nice! I can't wait the other two products. Especially the adventures.


----------



## EvilBeeker (Jan 22, 2015)

Can someone post the Legal Statement? I'm very curious what it says given that there is no official OGL yet.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> I think it's pretty darn cool.  It actually *feels* nothing like the 5e Monster Manual, so take that for what it's worth.  It gives me Fiend Folio vibes, and that's fine with me.
> 
> I love this thing right here:




Huh. They're not using the same format as 5e monsters...which is a bit of a shame. The 5e monster format pretty clearly calls out what a critter can do on its turn vs. what is a more passive thing. Hm.

Still, exciting to see this out! It's easy to love Necromancer Games.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> Huh. They're not using the same format as 5e monsters...which is a bit of a shame. The 5e monster format pretty clearly calls out what a critter can do on its turn vs. what is a more passive thing. Hm.
> 
> Still, exciting to see this out! It's easy to love Necromancer Games.




Yeah, it's very different.  I like it actually.  It's not a better or worse for me really, just different.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

Astrosicebear said:


> If this is just a mashup of the monsters from 1e/2e/ and fiend folios, how is the conversion math?  5E isnt set on too many concrete rules for monster conversions...
> 
> Is it worth it?  Or just convert on the fly yourself?




I'm not sure about the "math" part of it.  What will save time, and more importantly maybe, spark your imagination, is where they come up with new stuff in Traits that detail special abilities.  That part would require much more brainpower to generate on your own.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 22, 2015)

stinkomandx said:


> Interesting...I backed the project but haven't received a download link. By off chance, do you know if there was a rolling release or something?



I'm in the same boat, but I only chose the spells PDF. Maybe they are rolling them out one at a time.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

painted_klown said:


> Having not been around for the Fiend Folio days, how would you say it differs from the Monster Manual?




How is this FEF different from the 5e Monster Manual?  Or how is the original Fiend Folio different?  It's day and night in either case.  The FF always had some really weird critters, many of which were later incorporated into D&D canon.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm very, very glad that I got this.  It's too early to say for sure, but I might like it better than the core MM.


----------



## steeldragons (Jan 22, 2015)

( [MENTION=6785485]painted_klown[/MENTION] - I really should have mentioned you before since this is basically responding to your query...and then also expanding on Nebulous' post )

Well, the original FF was "canon" in that pretty much anything up to Unearthed Arcana (again, the 1e version) was back then. The Fiend Folio was the volume that included the -now so precious- drow and deep gnomes, such classics as the death knight, the bullywug, and aarakocra, home to the Princes of Elemental Evil, hook horrors, and, of course, the flumph.

The more international diversity for its "real world" monsters of legend and general mix of myth-based and utterly made-up whole cloth creatures lended to the FF gaining the reputation as the book with the "weird" monsters in it (and don't get me wrong, some of them are utterly bizzare and/or terrible -as in "would never get used") vs. the MM's that had, primarily, mythic things that people recognized like dragons and giants, elves & goblins, unicorns and zombies.

So, yeah, the FF was the second "canonical" manual of monsters for D&D and predates 1e's MM2 (filled mostly with creatures people had been introduced to through modules) by a couple of years, I believe [check wikipedia, don't quote me on that. I'm pretty sure though]. That's really all it is, another bestiary. But it has achieved this lore/mystique for bizarre/off the wall creatures.


----------



## painted_klown (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> How is this FEF different from the 5e Monster Manual?  Or how is the original Fiend Folio different?  It's day and night in either case.  The FF always had some really weird critters, many of which were later incorporated into D&D canon.




My apologies, I suppose I wasn't clear there. I was meaning how the MM differed from the old FF. 

Your answer explains it though. Monsters that are a bit weird/different than what would be in the standard MM.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 22, 2015)

painted_klown said:


> My apologies, I suppose I wasn't clear there. I was meaning how the MM differed from the old FF.
> 
> Your answer explains it though. Monsters that are a bit weird/different than what would be in the standard MM.




Well the 5e mm has the aarokraka and drow and death Knight and bullywugs and flumph and they were all originally from the fiend folio.  There's probably more.  It's all just dnd now. Now this new one has some weirdo stuff that feels kinda fringe. So it's retaining that feel.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 22, 2015)

Still waiting on my download links too.


----------



## BrockBallingdark (Jan 22, 2015)

I should have grabbed the 5th ed Foes PDF as well but went in for the Book of Lost Spells pdf instead.  The Foes pdf looks like fun to read through!


----------



## MerricB (Jan 22, 2015)

It's so good to see it as a nicely laid-out pdf rather than a bunch of odd word files... 

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2015)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> Huh. They're not using the same format as 5e monsters...which is a bit of a shame.




Trade dress.  They can't copy WotC's layout.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 23, 2015)

Incidentally, this book is ready for your reviews!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?388335-5th-Edition-Foes


----------



## Sobran (Jan 23, 2015)

I give my own impressions here: http://fantasticfrontier.com/2015/01/22/impressions-fifth-edition-foes-from-necromancer-games/

I will say that I typed more than I intended. Hopefully it is interesting, at least. Overall, it's a good book!


----------



## green_destiny (Jan 23, 2015)

I started playing DnD at 3.5. I have to ask... What does "1st edition feel" mean?

What should I look for or when should I say "Oh wow, this feels like the 1st edition!"?

Direct answers please, not answers comparing editions. Please I don't want to start an Edition war here. I'm happy in all 3.5, 4.0 and 5.0 - as long as I get to play DnD.


----------



## Sobran (Jan 23, 2015)

The appearance on the page is reminiscent of first edition. There are no background textures, borders are simple, everything is black and white (save the cover). The stat blocks also look like those from first edition. Necromancer Games also tried to replicate the tricky feel of monsters in early editions, as I touch on in my impressions piece. Mimics, if you are familiar with them, are a creature that stems from that first edition mentality. Not all of the creatures are "gotchas", nor even most. However, this book doesn't shy away from using some really odd mechanics on some of their creatures. These things keep them from being a bag of hit points with an axe.


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 23, 2015)

green_destiny said:


> I started playing DnD at 3.5. I have to ask... What does "1st edition feel" mean?
> 
> What should I look for or when should I say "Oh wow, this feels like the 1st edition!"?
> 
> Direct answers please, not answers comparing editions. Please I don't want to start an Edition war here. I'm happy in all 3.5, 4.0 and 5.0 - as long as I get to play DnD.




Here's what Clark said back before we released Tome 1...

Clark Peterson : "First Edition is the cover of the old DMG (Dungeon Masters Guide) with the City of Brass; it is Judges Guild; it is Type IV demons not Tanaari and Baatezu; it is the Vault of the Drow not Drizzt Do'urden; it is the Tomb of Horrors not the Ruins of Myth Drannor; it is orcs not ogrillons; it is mind flayers not Ilithids (or however they spell it); it is Tolkien, Moorcock, Howard and Leiber, not Eddings, Hickman, Jordan and Salvatore; it is definitely Orcus and the demon-princes and not the Blood War; it is Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound not Elminster's Evasion; and it is Artifacts and Relics from the old DMG (with all the cool descriptions)."


----------



## guachi (Jan 23, 2015)

Liking some of the setting specific monsters in there. Specifically, I noticed some Mystara stuff.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice book on first glance.


----------



## Jason.knepper (Jan 23, 2015)

So excited for this, but the challenge ratings seem a bit skewed for some creatures. Dark Creepers are the same challenge rating/experience point value as a goblin? One has 3 hit dice, can see in perfect darkness, use poison, make sneak attacks, and explodes when you kill it, the other... Well the other is just a goblin. Noticed odd experience point values for quite a few other monsters as well. Still great to see 5E work ups for some many of my favorite monsters. Just gonna have to adjust exp values for some.


----------



## Zarithar (Jan 23, 2015)

I am in love with this. Just got it this afternoon and I can honestly say that it has been my favorite Kickstarter reward thus far. I will be throwing a few of these monsters into the mix to shake things up for my players!


----------



## Curmudjinn (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not for sure if this was mentioned above, but was licensing information listed in the contents pages? There has to be some form of agreement between Wizards and Necromancer for them to reproduce and display actual 5th edition rules in this book. Great book and all, and I'm all for Necromancer, but I'm curious is Wizards is going to be outsourcing actual supplements through nonCC/SRD personal licenses/permissions. 

Technically, the nongeneric old monsters are WotC IP, so sort of Jedi Mind Trick is going on.
"These aren't the intellectual properties you're looking for.."

I'm pretty excited about it either way.


----------



## Jester David (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow, that book sounds a lot better than I expected. For some reason I thought it'd be 200-pages of newish monsters, not the classics from the Tome of Horrors.


----------



## Trickster Spirit (Jan 23, 2015)

Curmudjinn said:


> I'm not for sure if this was mentioned above, but was licensing information listed in the contents pages? There has to be some form of agreement between Wizards and Necromancer for them to reproduce and display actual 5th edition rules in this book. Great book and all, and I'm all for Necromancer, but I'm curious is Wizards is going to be outsourcing actual supplements through nonCC/SRD personal licenses/permissions.




I don't think that's really true - to the best of my knowledge there's no direct excerpting of 5E text (hence the comments expressing disappointment about monsters not being in quite the same format), and there's definitely no licensing agreement with Necromancer. I'm pretty sure that legally, anyone can print a book of material, monsters or otherwise, that is compatible with a given game, as long as they don't present themselves as affiliates or use copyrighted material.

They can still be sued mind you, but legally I'm pretty sure they're within their rights.


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Jan 23, 2015)

What?!? A 5E conversion of AD&D monsters? Take my money now! Where's the link?


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 23, 2015)

Trickster Spirit said:


> I don't think that's really true - to the best of my knowledge there's no direct excerpting of 5E text (hence the comments expressing disappointment about monsters not being in quite the same format), and there's definitely no licensing agreement with Necromancer. I'm pretty sure that legally, anyone can print a book of material, monsters or otherwise, that is compatible with a given game, as long as they don't present themselves as affiliates or use copyrighted material.
> 
> They can still be sued mind you, but legally I'm pretty sure they're within their rights.



Basically it is very easy to use the 3e OGL to clone and/or make products for any edition of DnD- thus we have pathfinder, OSRIC, S&W, etc etc. so Frog God Games, who own Necromancer Game's names and IP, have put out some 5e compatible stuff under Necromancer banner. Note there is no mention of DnD in the product just'fifth edition', which we all know what it means but it's a legally useable phrase. So sure they can be sued but it won't be successful. IANAL etc etc, but there was a big thread on this when the kick starter was announced. Also Goodman Games and others are doing the same thing.


----------



## Jester David (Jan 23, 2015)

Curmudjinn said:


> I'm not for sure if this was mentioned above, but was licensing information listed in the contents pages? There has to be some form of agreement between Wizards and Necromancer for them to reproduce and display actual 5th edition rules in this book. Great book and all, and I'm all for Necromancer, but I'm curious is Wizards is going to be outsourcing actual supplements through nonCC/SRD personal licenses/permissions.
> 
> Technically, the nongeneric old monsters are WotC IP, so sort of Jedi Mind Trick is going on.
> "These aren't the intellectual properties you're looking for.."
> ...



Necromancer games inherited the licence arranged between Frog God Games and WotC early in 3e to update monsters that became the original Tome of Horrors. This is an extension, likely done under the OGL, because cosmetically 3e and 5e look a lot alike, so long as they're careful what they reference and how they advertise.


----------



## Mike D (Jan 23, 2015)

I missed the Kickstarter. Will these be available to the general public? Last time I looked, I did not see them for sale on the website.


----------



## Sobran (Jan 23, 2015)

Mike D said:


> I missed the Kickstarter. Will these be available to the general public? Last time I looked, I did not see them for sale on the website.



Fifth Edition Foes is the only one out so far. You can get it here: http://froggodgames.org/fifth-edition-foes


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Jan 23, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> I'm very, very glad that I got this.  It's too early to say for sure, but I might like it better than the core MM.




Hmm..... Kind of sloppy that it doesn't specify whether the lava weird can grab multiole enemies with its bite or not (probably not, but should be included).

Otherwise, cool monster.

Also noticing that Necromancer Games uses immunities much more that WotC 5E critters.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Hmm..... Kind of sloppy that it doesn't specify whether the lava weird can grab multiole enemies with its bite or not (probably not, but should be included).
> 
> Otherwise, cool monster.
> 
> Also noticing that Necromancer Games uses immunities much more that WotC 5E critters.




It does say it, "Bite +4 to hit, reach 5 ft. one creature"


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

After browsing through this more, here is what i really enjoy, and this will either entice a lot of people or turn you off, depending on your tastes:

The monster variety through the Traits description is tremendous.  Hundreds of new tactics are introduced, and it requires reading sometimes a paragraph or two of descriptive text to understand the ability and how it works. Early editions of D&D were like this too, before all combat abilities were moved to the stat block. This takes more time for the DM and if you're picking up the book and flipping straight to something to use, it could cause a hiccup.  

On the plus side, and it's a big plus for me personally, you have more variety here than you could shake a stick at (I never understood that saying).  It also makes it very entertaining to read.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

So, the Fungus Gargoyle listed here is referenced to be in the original Fiend Folio, but I don't see it listed in the contents.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

And for comparison, for people who might not be familiar with the original 1981 Fiend Folio, here's some examples of the feel that the Necromancer was going for.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Jan 23, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> It does say it, "Bite +4 to hit, reach 5 ft. one creature"




Not what I meant. Can it bite another creature while grabbling the first victim? Can it grabble this second victim as well? Like I said, probably not, but by the RAW, it can.


----------



## painted_klown (Jan 23, 2015)

I so want this book!!! 

These monsters look very cool, and look like they would be a lot of fun to play. I just hope they don't run into any legal issues, as I am waiting for the print version to be released. 

Honestly, I am also really excited for their book of adventures as well. Hoping it, and their book of magic items aren't too far behind.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Not what I meant. Can it bite another creature while grabbling the first victim? Can it grabble this second victim as well? Like I said, probably not, but by the RAW, it can.




I think the statblock would have said Multiattack if it could do that, so no, you're right, it can't.  And by the RAW it can't.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

painted_klown said:


> I so want this book!!!
> 
> These monsters look very cool, and look like they would be a lot of fun to play. I just hope they don't run into any legal issues, as I am waiting for the print version to be released.
> 
> Honestly, I am also really excited for their book of adventures as well. Hoping it, and their book of magic items aren't too far behind.




I don't think there will be any legal issues.  My wizard player is really looking forward to the spells.  I'd love to start the next session with some brand new monsters and magic....


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jan 23, 2015)

Trickster Spirit said:


> I don't think that's really true - to the best of my knowledge there's no direct excerpting of 5E text (hence the comments expressing disappointment about monsters not being in quite the same format), and there's definitely no licensing agreement with Necromancer. I'm pretty sure that legally, anyone can print a book of material, monsters or otherwise, that is compatible with a given game, as long as they don't present themselves as affiliates or use copyrighted material.
> 
> They can still be sued mind you, but legally I'm pretty sure they're within their rights.




I thought some of the monsters, like the Cave Fisher, were IP and you couldn't use the same name for them.


----------



## Trickster Spirit (Jan 23, 2015)

Sacrosanct said:


> I thought some of the monsters, like the Cave Fisher, were IP and you couldn't use the same name for them.




Pretty sure the only restricted monsters under the OGL are the "Product Identity" monsters: beholder, gauth, carrion crawler, displacer beast, githyanki, githzerai, kuo-toa, mind flayer, slaad, umber hulk and yuan-ti. As long as any of those aren't in there I think they're fine.


----------



## Jester David (Jan 23, 2015)

Sacrosanct said:


> I thought some of the monsters, like the Cave Fisher, were IP and you couldn't use the same name for them.





Trickster Spirit said:


> Pretty sure the only restricted monsters under the OGL are the "Product Identity" monsters: beholder, gauth, carrion crawler, displacer beast, githyanki, githzerai, kuo-toa, mind flayer, slaad, umber hulk and yuan-ti. As long as any of those aren't in there I think they're fine.



Not quite. And monster not explicitly in the SRD is closed. Although, if based on a real world monster, it's easy to make a new variant. 

Necromancer Games/Frog God Games doesn't operate under the same OGL. They got permission to update all the forgotten monsters from the Fiend Folio and other old 1e books. Which gives them the unique ability to release a book like this. That's why there's a credit at the bottom of each entry.


----------



## Shadow Demon (Jan 23, 2015)

Sacrosanct said:


> I thought some of the monsters, like the Cave Fisher, were IP and you couldn't use the same name for them.




Yay, an excuse to post instead being a lurker.

The cave fisher is one of many monsters that Necromancer was given permission to use. It has special status of Open Content where the credit must be included with the monster entry.  Everyone else except Necromancer/Frog God has to create an entry in Section 15 Copyright Notice with the monster name, Tome of Horrors reference, and author.

Paizo used the Cave Fisher in their first Bestiary with the following Section 15 notice

*Cave Fisher from the Tome of Horrors*, © 2002, Necromancer Games, Inc; Author Scott Greene, based on original material by Lawrence Schick.

A 5e compatible version is included in 5eF under the same special arrangement. All game terms used in the entry are OGL. Terms like "advantage" are replaced with 'tactical advantage" which was used in an OGL product prior to 5e. The stat-block was modeled on the Pathfinder stat-block.


----------



## Shadow Demon (Jan 23, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> Not quite. And monster not explicitly in the SRD is closed. Although, if based on a real world monster, it's easy to make a new variant.




The catoblepas (also included 5eF, can also be found in Paizo's Bestiary 2) is example from real-world mythology that otherwise would be closed content. You will notice significant differences from both of the versions than from the original 1977 AD&D Monster Manual.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

Shadow Demon said:


> The catoblepas (also included 5eF, can also be found in Paizo's Bestiary 2) is example from real-world mythology that otherwise would be closed content. You will notice significant differences from both of the versions than from the original 1977 AD&D Monster Manual.




Yeah, no Save-or-Die being the main one!

P.S. - Well done, lurker


----------



## Uder (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey! Nice to see Necromancer Games come around after the crap they gave the OSRIC people for using the OGL in exactly the same way.


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 23, 2015)

Shadow Demon said:


> Yay, an excuse to post instead being a lurker.
> 
> The cave fisher is one of many monsters that Necromancer was given permission to use. It has special status of Open Content where the credit must be included with the monster entry.  Everyone else except Necromancer/Frog God has to create an entry in Section 15 Copyright Notice with the monster name, Tome of Horrors reference, and author.
> 
> ...




Yep this. We got permission from WotC way back before we did Tome 1 to do the monsters they didn't and to release them all, including name, description, etc as open content.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jan 23, 2015)

well, that answers my question obviously.  And I'm jealous


----------



## froggie (Jan 23, 2015)

Quests of Doom will be here soon, followed by the Book of Lost Spells--they all go to press as soon as they have passed QA/QC checks and layout gets done. We will release the pdfs as soon as they get finished, with books shipping as soon as they arrive. We hate being late, but sometimes quality just overrides schedule

If you did not get your link, please email us at bill@talesofthefroggod.com and we will hook you up!

Bill


----------



## froggie (Jan 23, 2015)

For those of you who missed the kickstarter--we will be going to press in a couple weeks--Pre-orders are available now. We will not be overprinting by more than a couple hundred units--so if you want these books--I strongly advice you to order soon! Once sold out, they are likely to remain sold out.


----------



## WayneW (Jan 23, 2015)

I really wanted to back the Kickstarter, but didn't have the funds at the time.  I did pick up the Foes PDF as soon as it was released and I'm already working some of the monsters into the current campaign I'm running.  I couldn't be more happy with everything about this book.  I was a huge fan of the FF so it was a no brainer for me to pick this up.  I know I'll eventually want to get the HC so its too bad I could only afford the PDF.  Of course I'll probably end up doing the same thing with Quests.

Edit:  I didn't know it would be such a limited run.  I guess I may just miss out on the HC.


----------



## Charles Wright (Jan 23, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> And for comparison, for people who might not be familiar with the original 1981 Fiend Folio, here's some examples of the feel that the Necromancer was going for.
> _images clipped_




It's funny to me that I wasn't going for that look and feel specifically, but I DID grow up on those books and I can't honestly say that it didn't influence me at all when making layout decisions for the book.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

froggie said:


> For those of you who missed the kickstarter--we will be going to press in a couple weeks--Pre-orders are available now. We will not be overprinting by more than a couple hundred units--so if you want these books--I strongly advice you to order soon! Once sold out, they are likely to remain sold out.




I didn't know it was going to be so limited.  The 5eF is the only hardback I got, i'll be okay with pdfs of the others.   Makes me really glad I got the monster book though in book form....


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2015)

froggie said:


> Quests of Doom will be here soon, followed by the Book of Lost Spells--they all go to press as soon as they have passed QA/QC checks and layout gets done. We will release the pdfs as soon as they get finished, with books shipping as soon as they arrive. We hate being late, but sometimes quality just overrides schedule
> 
> If you did not get your link, please email us at bill@talesofthefroggod.com and we will hook you up!
> 
> Bill




Soon, as in days, for the Spell book and Adventure?  yay


----------



## froggie (Jan 23, 2015)

A few days for QOD, yes. Probably a couple weeks for spells.


----------



## painted_klown (Jan 23, 2015)

*sad face*

With these books coming out (kind of) back to back and with really small print runs, I may not be able to get them. 6 months of car insurance is due, so money is tight at the moment, and I'm still trying to recover from Christmas. 

*keeps fingers crossed that I can make it happen anyway*


----------



## froggie (Jan 23, 2015)

well--a few days means a few days--could be a bit (week or so)


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 23, 2015)

froggie said:


> For those of you who missed the kickstarter--we will be going to press in a couple weeks--Pre-orders are available now. We will not be overprinting by more than a couple hundred units--so if you want these books--I strongly advice you to order soon! Once sold out, they are likely to remain sold out.




And remember all Frog God books come with free PDF, and are all of a very high standard of construction. They won't be losing pages like my PHB!

And I can't stress how great customer service from these guys is. I missed the Sword of Air kick starter and was keen to get the recently released PDF which only ks backers had. So Bill, trusting that I was going to buy the physical product just added to PDF to my account. How great is that!?

And yes I ordered the SoA books last night Bill, ☺


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Jan 24, 2015)

My favorite thing about Fifth Edition Foes so far is that it has Ecology: Environment and Organization in the monster stat blocks. This is the single biggest omission in the 5E Monstrous Manual: there's practically no information about where each monster is found in the wild or how many you should expect to see working together! You have to just make it up on your own. 

For this reason I can see myself using Fifth Edition Foes at least as often as MM monsters. The extra information is invaluable.

(My second favorite thing is the greater variety of monster powers and behaviors: FrogGod is clearly putting the "Advanced" back in "Dungeons and Dragons".)

P.S. Public service announcement: when I pre-ordered the Fifth Edition Foes book, I was surprised a few minutes later when I checked my email and discovered that FrogGod was offering me immediate download of the PDF as a bonus. So I can start using the monsters immediately instead of waiting for April! If you haven't yet ordered a copy of the book, that is something you might like to know...


----------



## miniaturehoarder (Jan 24, 2015)

Jason.knepper said:


> So excited for this, but the challenge ratings seem a bit skewed for some creatures. Dark Creepers are the same challenge rating/experience point value as a goblin? One has 3 hit dice, can see in perfect darkness, use poison, make sneak attacks, and explodes when you kill it, the other... Well the other is just a goblin. Noticed odd experience point values for quite a few other monsters as well. Still great to see 5E work ups for some many of my favorite monsters. Just gonna have to adjust exp values for some.



Yeah, this was exactly what i was worried about, having to Re-CR a lot of foes. 

I kinda like how MM spiders' venom worked, it had to go through your HP to paralyze you, the Areana's venom is wonky in 5E.


----------



## Steven Winter (Jan 24, 2015)

Our experience playing 5E indicates that many CR ratings in the MM are skewed toward the high side. That's not to say that they're wrong, but when a critter was on the line between two CRs, they went with the higher number. We did the opposite -- if a rating was at all close, we went with the lower number. As players get better at optimizing characters (whether they mean to or not), parties will become more and more capable of handling threats, and even slightly inflated CRs will become more and more apparent. 

Steve


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm using the flail snail next session.


----------



## Sobran (Jan 24, 2015)

miniaturehoarder said:


> Yeah, this was exactly what i was worried about, having to Re-CR a lot of foes.
> 
> I kinda like how MM spiders' venom worked, it had to go through your HP to paralyze you, the Areana's venom is wonky in 5E.




I'm working on an article examining this actually. I'll make a post when I have it done, likely late tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 24, 2015)

miniaturehoarder said:


> I kinda like how MM spiders' venom worked, it had to go through your HP to paralyze you, the Areana's venom is wonky in 5E.




Huh.  It is kinda wonky. I totally don't mind, i just see it as a different (stronger) kind of poison with different effects. 

TRAITS
Paralytic Poison: The poisoned creature has tactical
disadvantage on attack rolls and ability checks. At the end
of each of its turns, the poisoned creature must attempt a
Con saving throw. On a result of 16 or higher, the poisoned
condition ends and the character becomes immune to this
aranea’s poison. On a result of 11–15, the poisoned condition
continues. On a result of 10 or lower, the creature becomes
paralyzed and no more saving throws are needed. Paralysis
lasts for 1 hour or until the poison is neutralized.


----------



## Sobran (Jan 25, 2015)

Due to the number of words required to evaluate a creature, I have decided to split this article into three parts, especially as I don't expect it to get shorter as I get to the more complex creatures. You can find part one here: http://fantasticfrontier.com/2015/01/24/fifth-edition-foes-evaluating-challenge-ratings-part-1/

I have creatures picked out for parts 2 and 3, but they aren't written yet, so let me know here or in the comments over there if you have a particular creature you'd like to see analyzed.


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Jan 25, 2015)

miniaturehoarder said:


> Yeah, this was exactly what i was worried about, having to Re-CR a lot of foes.




This is one reason I like Fifth Edition Foes: I don't want to have to re-CR all the AD&D monsters. FrogGod games apparently did use the CR evaluation rules from the DMG on all of these monsters. However, the CR evaluation rules have a lot of swing in them: you can build creatures much deadlier than goblins on a CR 1/4 budget, according to the DMG rules, and many of the FEF monsters like Huggermuggers come out deadlier than MM monsters of the same CR level for that reason. (This could happen in AD&D as well: trolls were tougher and deadlier than mekillots, but mekillots gave you way more XP per kill because they had more HD.)

TLDR; if Frog God is using the monster building guidelines more efficiently, that's a good thing. MM monsters are weak.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 25, 2015)

Sobran said:


> I'm working on an article examining this actually. I'll make a post when I have it done, likely late tonight or early tomorrow.




I can hardly wait


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Jan 25, 2015)

Sobran said:


> Due to the number of words required to evaluate a creature, I have decided to split this article into three parts, especially as I don't expect it to get shorter as I get to the more complex creatures. You can find part one here: http://fantasticfrontier.com/2015/01/24/fifth-edition-foes-evaluating-challenge-ratings-part-1/
> 
> I have creatures picked out for parts 2 and 3, but they aren't written yet, so let me know here or in the comments over there if you have a particular creature you'd like to see analyzed.




Sobran, your analysis of the Gallows tree looks correct, but you've got an important fact wrong: my copy of FEF says the Gallows Tree is XP 10,000 (CR 13), but your article says it has a suggested difficulty of CR 10. Either you misread the entry or we have different versions of FEF.


----------



## Sobran (Jan 25, 2015)

emdw45 said:


> Sobran, your analysis of the Gallows tree looks correct, but you've got an important fact wrong: my copy of FEF says the Gallows Tree is XP 10,000 (CR 13), but your article says it has a suggested difficulty of CR 10. Either you misread the entry or we have different versions of FEF.




I just got off work. I'll give it a look after dinner. Thanks for the heads up!

EDIT: Nope, it looks like you were right. I must have looked at that 10k and thought CR 10 for some silly reason. I'll get that corrected in the article. Thanks again!


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm personally a big fan of the "different mechanics" the book utilizes. It keeps it fresh and makes it far more interesting to read. 

Cerebral Stalker

TRAITS
*Cocoon *(3/day): As an action, a cerebral stalker can
cocoon a grappled foe with sticky webbing. The webs
completely encase the victim, excluding the top of the
victim’s head, its eyes, and its nose. The cocooned victim
is restrained and anchored by the webs to the cerebral
stalker’s body. The cocooned creature can, as an
action, attempt to break free with a successful
DC 20 Str (Athletics) check or Dex (Acrobatics) check. 
The webbing can be cut open
enough for a trapped character to escape with 8 points of slashing
damage against AC 10.

*Consume Brain*: Once it has its victim underground, the cerebral stalker
begins gnawing on the victim’s head, rapidly chewing through
bone and tissue, dealing 2d8 + 4 points of piercing damage
each round. When the victim dies, the cerebral stalker reaches its goal:
the victim’s brain, which it promptly devours. A victim slain in this manner
reanimates in 1d4 rounds as a zombie. Typically, the cerebral stalker
“tosses” them back up to the surface of the ground so their traveling
companions can witness the reanimation and deal with their newly undead friend.
Zombies created in this manner are under no one’s control.

*Earth Glide*: A cerebral stalker can glide through any sort of natural
earth or stone as easily as a fish swimsthrough water. Its gliding leaves
no sign of its passage or hint of its presenceto creatures that don’t 
possess tremorsense. It can bring cocooned victims along with it, but 
they have no special capacity for breathing while underground. Getting into
the ground, however, is not as easy for the cerebral stalker
as moving underground. It must spend four moves on
four rounds (no dashing) melding into the ground. On the
first round, the creature sinks to its knees; on the second
round, to its waist; on the third round, to its neck; and
on the fourth round, the stalker and any creature it has
cocooned disappear completely underground. Melding
into the ground does not provoke an opportunity attack.
If the cerebral stalker is grappled while sinking into the
ground, it must win a Str contest against its grapplers to
sink farther that round. Dispel magic or a similar spell cast
on a sinking cerebral stalker paralyzes it the same as a
hold monster spell. The spot where the cerebral stalker
sank radiates magic for one hour.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2015)

Just pre-ordered my copy. I'm excited!  Now I have to wait a couple months....


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm sure you'll like it.  Just browsing through the book you're hit repeatedly by "Oh! I want to use this!" And in that Earth Glide example above, they could have just said by default "The creature moves through stone like a fish through water" and left it at that, but instead they offered a story hook/mechanics where a kidnapped ally has a chance to be rescued. I think that's clever.


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Jan 25, 2015)

Sobran said:


> I just got off work. I'll give it a look after dinner. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> EDIT: Nope, it looks like you were right. I must have looked at that 10k and thought CR 10 for some silly reason. I'll get that corrected in the article. Thanks again!




I've done the same thing in reverse with Vampires: thought they were worth 13,000 XP when calculating encounter budgets, but they are only 10,000.  Something about those two numbers...


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Jan 25, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> I'm personally a big fan of the "different mechanics" the book utilizes. It keeps it fresh and makes it far more interesting to read.




Generally true. There are a few cases where the new mechanics are a bit jarring, and I won't use them. For example, the Amphoron of Yothri (Juggernaut) has a mechanic where, if it hits you with a crane, you are automatically grappled. Fine, I can live with that, since it took an attack roll to hit at first and since you (as usual) can use your action to break free of the grapple. But on the next round, you are dropped into the processing chamber and and "immediately reduced to 0 hit points". That seems pretty iffy to me. Even the Tarrasque only inflicts lots of damage on things it swallowed; the few things that have automatic death effects which reduce you to zero hit points (like Banshees) still allow a saving throw. I think when I run these creatures I will probably just assign an appropriate amount of damage (5d10?) to the Juggernaut's processing chamber.

One a positive note: I like the concept of the biclops , and I like how the Dark Creeper can see perfectly in darkness (including magical) but imperfectly in dim light, and not at all in light. It makes a nice reversal which is more interesting than Devil's Sight, especially for a CR 1/4 creature.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 25, 2015)

emdw45 said:


> Generally true. There are a few cases where the new mechanics are a bit jarring, and I won't use them. For example, the Amphoron of Yothri (Juggernaut) has a mechanic where, if it hits you with a crane, you are automatically grappled. Fine, I can live with that, since it took an attack roll to hit at first and since you (as usual) can use your action to break free of the grapple. But on the next round, you are dropped into the processing chamber and and "immediately reduced to 0 hit points". That seems pretty iffy to me. Even the Tarrasque only inflicts lots of damage on things it swallowed; the few things that have automatic death effects which reduce you to zero hit points (like Banshees) still allow a saving throw. I think when I run these creatures I will probably just assign an appropriate amount of damage (5d10?) to the Juggernaut's processing chamber.




Oh yeah, it's perfectly reasonable to just add some huge damage instead of insta-kill.  But it keeps the intent the same:  this "thing" is fricking dangerous. Oh, well you DO get death saving throws every round, so I guess it's not insta-kill, just slow kill


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 25, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Just pre-ordered my copy. I'm excited!  Now I have to wait a couple months....




Same here too, I just pre-ordered and am flipping through the pdf. I missed the kickstarter but Im glad I can pre-order these books. They really do have a 1e feel to them.

Is this a sign of what the new OGL will be like? Because I like it!


----------



## Gilladian (Jan 25, 2015)

Do any of the monsters in the 5F have legendary or lair abilities? I really like those features, and would hate it if they ALL miss out on them. I'm still only in the A's reading, as I am entering each monster into my database as I go.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 25, 2015)

The Shroom, p. 209
Sea Serpent, p. 202, & Demon-Thalasskoptis p. 82 are listed with a legendary actions
There could be more, Im still perusing...

edit:
Dagon, (yeah, DAGON) is a CR 20, with legendary actions, I think he's the resident big baddie of 5ed Foes.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 25, 2015)

chibi graz'zt said:


> Dagon, (yeah, DAGON) is a CR 20, with legendary actions, I think he's the resident big baddie of 5ed Foes.




Wow...I may HAVE to buy one now...damn


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2015)

chibi graz'zt said:


> Is this a sign of what the new OGL will be like? Because I like it!




No.  Nothing to do with any hypothetical new OGL.  This uses the old OGL and a bunch of old agreements with WotC.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 25, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Just pre-ordered my copy. I'm excited!  Now I have to wait a couple months....



So are you being disciplined and waiting for the physical? 


Morrus said:


> No.  Nothing to do with any hypothetical new OGL.  This uses the old OGL and a bunch of old agreements with WotC.



Yeah, but hopefully it is a sign that Necromancer (FGG) will do more 5E stuff. I have every Necro/FGG thing ever published, but as a 5E player I'd like MORE!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2015)

mach1.9pants said:


> So are you being disciplined and waiting for the physical?




Do I have a choice?


----------



## Sobran (Jan 25, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Do I have a choice?




I was under the impression that pre-ordering the hardcover gave you access to the PDF. I could be mistaken. Check your inbox? Also, if you use any of the Microsoft email services, make sure you comb through your Spam folder, as MSN, Hotmail, and so on appear to be bouncing the emails.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 25, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Do I have a choice?



All physical books from FGG come with a free PDF, go to your account and look under files, it will be there. So yeah you have a choice!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2015)

Sobran said:


> Also, if you use any of the Microsoft email services, make sure you comb through your Spam folder, as MSN, Hotmail, and so on appear to be bouncing the emails.




Yeah, that!  Too much work for a busy Sunday evening; I'll hang on till the hardcover arrives!


----------



## Sobran (Jan 25, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Yeah, that!  Too much work for a busy Sunday evening; I'll hang on till the hardcover arrives!




Hah! Fair enough. I think mach has a much better suggestion than mine up there.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 26, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Yeah, that!  Too much work for a busy Sunday evening; I'll hang on till the hardcover arrives!




Guvnor, I'm sure you own a laptop/computer, do us a favor and tear into that awesome pdf, it'll be worth it till your hardcover arrives ;-)


----------



## WayneW (Feb 4, 2015)

froggie said:


> well--a few days means a few days--could be a bit (week or so)




Any news on when Quests of Doom will be available on PDF?


----------



## Charles Wright (Feb 4, 2015)

We're still waiting on quite a chunk of art to come in. I wish I could give an accurate time-frame. It will come out as soon as we can get it out to you guys, though! I will post here once all of the adventures are laid out and sent out for rough edit.


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 5, 2015)

What about the Lost Spells?


----------



## Steven Winter (Feb 6, 2015)

Lost Spells is very close to done. We hope to put it in Chuck's hands for layout next week.

Steve


----------



## painted_klown (Feb 13, 2015)

WOOT! 

Tax returns came in today, and I just ordered up a hardcover copy of this book. Logged in and am downloading the free PDF copy as I type this. 

SUPER stoked, to say the least!  

EDIT: Ok, so my excitement is going to be delayed. I am trying to download my PDF and when I try to open the file, it gives me an error that says it cannot be repaired, and it will not open. 

 I have tried 4 times now, and the same thing happens. Any ideas all?


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Feb 13, 2015)

Coincidentally, I had that exact same error with a different PDF this week. It was the PDF reader's fault. I ended up saving the PDF to disk and then viewing it in Google Chrome instead (ctrl-O to open a local file).


----------



## painted_klown (Feb 13, 2015)

emdw45 said:


> Coincidentally, I had that exact same error with a different PDF this week. It was the PDF reader's fault. I ended up saving the PDF to disk and then viewing it in Google Chrome instead (ctrl-O to open a local file).




Hmmm, interesting. I have never had this issue before. I am going to try a different PDF reader, and see if that nets me any joy. 

Thanks for the tip! 

EDIT: I just downloaded it with my phone and it worked! My phone reads the PDF without issue. Sucked up some data for the month, but it's worth it.   Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 16, 2015)

It's a good monster manual, no doubt.  Now for the Lost Spells and I'll be pretty content for a while.


----------



## Charles Wright (Feb 22, 2015)

Quests of Doom Volumes 1 and 2 are now available (as PDF only, or pre-order for the book (which comes with a free PDF)).

http://www.froggodgames.org/quests-doom-volume-1-5e
http://www.froggodgames.org/quests-doom-volume-2-5e


Sorry that it was later than expected!


----------



## Charles Wright (Feb 22, 2015)

On Book of Lost Spells - we're working hard to get that out by next week.


----------



## tomservo999 (Feb 22, 2015)

Is it worth the hefty price tag? $25 seems like an awful lot to pay for a pdf file, and at $44, the hardback will cost significantly more than I payed for the 5E Monster Manual.


----------



## 13garth13 (Feb 22, 2015)

Any word on the Pathfinder version of Quests of Doom yet (or at least the pdf of said version)?

Cheers,
Colin


----------



## Charles Wright (Feb 22, 2015)

It works out to $3.33 per adventure for the hardcovers ($2.08 per adventure for Vol. 1 PDF, and $1.99 per adventure for Vol. 2 PDF). Vol. 1 is about 190 pages of content and Vol. 2 is about 100 pages of content.

Of course we here at Necromancer Games feel that they are worth it. Also, remember that if you purchase the hardcover, the PDF is free.


----------



## Charles Wright (Feb 22, 2015)

13garth13 - The Pathfinder and Swords & Wizardry versions of the book is up at the store and links are going out to backers ASAP. Here is the link for you. You can pick the version you want from the drop-down menus.

http://www.froggodgames.org/quests-doom-complete-pfsw


----------



## tomservo999 (Feb 22, 2015)

Charles Wright said:


> It works out to $3.33 per adventure for the hardcovers ($2.08 per adventure for Vol. 1 PDF, and $1.99 per adventure for Vol. 2 PDF). Vol. 1 is about 190 pages of content and Vol. 2 is about 100 pages of content.
> 
> Of course we here at Necromancer Games feel that they are worth it. Also, remember that if you purchase the hardcover, the PDF is free.




Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to the 5th Edition Foes book. I'd like to support companies putting out OGL stuff...but, considering I payed $30 for the MM and got free shipping to boot, it just falls outside my gaming budget.


----------



## Charles Wright (Feb 22, 2015)

tomservo999 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to the 5th Edition Foes book. I'd like to support companies putting out OGL stuff...but, considering I payed $30 for the MM and got free shipping to boot, it just falls outside my gaming budget.




That's perfectly understandable. Please remember that the actual price of the 5E MM is $49.95 (its MSRP). As a small company we do not mass produce our books and large-budget online retailers do not sell them at 2/3rds of MSRP. 

Good gaming!


----------



## tomservo999 (Feb 22, 2015)

Charles Wright said:


> That's perfectly understandable. Please remember that the actual price of the 5E MM is $49.95 (its MSRP). As a small company we do not mass produce our books and large-budget online retailers do not sell them at 2/3rds of MSRP.
> 
> Good gaming!




Oh I totally get it. Maybe I can find a used copy some day. As someone who is "old school" like me, $25 just seems too much to pay for a pdf. To me, nothing can ever replace the visceral feel of a real book in your hands.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Feb 22, 2015)

Well unlike my 5E PHB, I know none of my Necro/FGG books are ever going to fall to pieces after just a few months of gaming. They are made to the highest standard, Smythe-sewn, and made to last (in the USA rather than China, I think). But they are not the colour beauties of WotC 5E either, plain but striking, B+W interior. But economies of scale obviously apply here.

And they even have a similar smell to 1E books, unlike the new colour PF or 4E/5E books I have


----------



## tomservo999 (Feb 22, 2015)

mach1.9pants said:


> Well unlike my 5E PHB, I know none of my Necro/FGG books are ever going to fall to pieces after just a few months of gaming. They are made to the highest standard, Smythe-sewn, and made to last (in the USA rather than China, I think). But they are not the colour beauties of WotC 5E either, plain but striking, B+W interior. But economies of scale obviously apply here.
> 
> And they even have a similar smell to 1E books, unlike the new colour PF or 4E/5E books I have




My core books are holding up just fine binding wise. For the record they are also printed in the USA.


----------



## fjw70 (Feb 22, 2015)

Do these adventures books for 5e have monster stats imbedded in the text like the old school adventures did?

Also is there a description of the included adventures somewhere, including what levels they were written for?


----------



## MerricB (Feb 22, 2015)

*Quests of Doom (volume 1)*

Bugs & Blobs
_The Noble Rot_ by J Collura - 5th-8th level

_Hidden Oasis - Temple of Rot_ by Matt Finch and Bill Webb - 7th-9th level

Demons & Devils
_Ra's Evil Grin_ - by Bill Webb and Clark Peterson - 11th level

_Sorcerer's Citadel_ by Bill Webb and Clark Peterson - 9th level

Giants & Dragons
_The Dead from Above_ by Michael Curtis - 6th-8th level

_Emeralds of Highfang_ by Ed Greenwood - no levels given except "high level"

Lycanthropes & Elementals
_Bad Moon Rising_ by Steve Winter - 4th-6th level

_Death in Dyrgalas_ by Skip Williams - 6th-8th level

Men & Monstrosities
_Deep in the Vale_ by James M. Ward - 1st level

_Irtep's Dish_ by Casey W. Christofferson (with additional material by Scott Greene) - 6th-8th level

Vampires & Liches
_The Pyramid of Amra_ by Casey W. Christofferson and Bill Webb - 12th level

_Sewers of the Underguild_ by Casey W. Christofferson and Bill Webb - 11th-15th level 

Abbreviated stat-blocks are given in the text for most monsters, with extended statblocks following each adventure for new/unique monsters.

Cheers!


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 22, 2015)

I just picked up the pdf for Quests.  The writing and art is good, but the maps leave something to be desired.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2015)

To make finding discussion easier, could we move Quests discussion to the [new] thread for it? Thanks!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?422194-QUESTS-OF-DOOM-For-D-amp-D-5E-Is-Here!


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 22, 2015)

tomservo999 said:


> Oh I totally get it. Maybe I can find a used copy some day. As someone who is "old school" like me, $25 just seems too much to pay for a pdf. To me, nothing can ever replace the visceral feel of a real book in your hands.




Yeah I was thinking the retailer deal on the kickstarter, which worked out to $18/book, could have netted me a tidy profit in selling them on eBay


----------



## froggie (Feb 22, 2015)

The retailer deal was only for verified retailers. It still is. We make almost nothing on the retailer levels.


----------



## 13garth13 (Feb 22, 2015)

Charles Wright said:


> 13garth13 - The Pathfinder and Swords & Wizardry versions of the book is up at the store and links are going out to backers ASAP. Here is the link for you. You can pick the version you want from the drop-down menus.
> 
> http://www.froggodgames.org/quests-doom-complete-pfsw




Thanks, mate!

Got my email today, and am downloading as we speak  

Cheers,
Colin


----------



## FormerlyHemlock (Feb 23, 2015)

Charles Wright said:


> Quests of Doom Volumes 1 and 2 are now available (as PDF only, or pre-order for the book (which comes with a free PDF)).
> 
> http://www.froggodgames.org/quests-doom-volume-1-5e
> http://www.froggodgames.org/quests-doom-volume-2-5e
> ...




Awesome! I'm buying a copy as Sunday is over! Thanks!


----------



## Psikerlord# (Feb 23, 2015)

Nebulous said:


> After browsing through this more, here is what i really enjoy, and this will either entice a lot of people or turn you off, depending on your tastes:
> 
> The monster variety through the Traits description is tremendous. Hundreds of new tactics are introduced, and it requires reading sometimes a paragraph or two of descriptive text to understand the ability and how it works. Early editions of D&D were like this too, before all combat abilities were moved to the stat block. This takes more time for the DM and if you're picking up the book and flipping straight to something to use, it could cause a hiccup.
> 
> On the plus side, and it's a big plus for me personally, you have more variety here than you could shake a stick at (I never understood that saying). It also makes it very entertaining to read.




Ah I was hoping for something like this. To the pdf store!


----------



## smiteworks (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm sorry for the thread Necro, but I thought this would be the most appropriate place for an update. Frog God Games / Necromancer Games and Fantasy Grounds have signed an agreement to convert their material over for play on Fantasy Grounds. The very first module is the conversion of the Fifth Edition Foes content and it is available now.

For the link to the FG Store:
https://www.fantasygrounds.com/store/product.xcp?id=FGGFEFFG

For the link on Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/460010/


----------



## Rhenny (Apr 5, 2016)

smiteworks said:


> I'm sorry for the thread Necro, but I thought this would be the most appropriate place for an update. Frog God Games / Necromancer Games and Fantasy Grounds have signed an agreement to convert their material over for play on Fantasy Grounds. The very first module is the conversion of the Fifth Edition Foes content and it is available now.
> 
> For the link to the FG Store:
> https://www.fantasygrounds.com/store/product.xcp?id=FGGFEFFG
> ...




Awesome.  I'll save up a little this week and cash in soon.


----------



## Zhern (Oct 4, 2016)

Sorry to necro the necro, but will FG eventually have this bigger FGG products (Slumbering Tsar, Rappan Athuk, etc) converted?  Bill had said you all have access to their whole library, and I'm sure it is just a matter of time, and given that those would be huge conversions that would take a good amount of time, I know I should be patient but curiosity got the best of me.  I look forward to seeing more FGG stuff on FG!  Thanks, Doug - really glad Smiteworks and FGG/Necromancer partnered.

Patrick


----------

